# Actualizar pc solicito opiniones.



## rascueso (Dic 1, 2010)

Hola gente recurro a ustedes para que me ayuden en la elección de hardware para actualizar mi pc. A continuación voy a poner la pc que tengo actualmente y después el presupuesto que me pasaron. Yo no tengo ni la mas minima idea de esto y tengo miedo que me metan el perro ejeje por eso acudo a ustedes. La voy a usar para jugar de vez en cuando… desde ya muchas graciasss.
Cpu que tengo ahora.


> *Tipo de CPU DualCore Intel Pentium D 915, 2800 MHz (14 x 200)*Nombre del motherboard Intel Coconut Creek D945GCCR (2 PCI, 1 PCI-E x1, 1 PCI-E x16, 2 DDR2 DIMM, Audio, Video, LAN)
> * Memoria del sistema 1024 MB (DDR2-533 DDR2 SDRAM)
> *Placa de video NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GS (512 MB)
> [/COLOR][/size][/SIZE]


Cpu presupuesto.



> *CPU AMD PHENOM II X4 920 2.8GHZ 8MB BOX MB MSI AM3 880GM-E41 PCI DDR3 HDMI GLAN 4gb Kingston ddr4 1333$1450*CPU INTEL CORE I3 540 3.06GHZ 4M GPU LGA MB INTEL DH55TC M-ATX LGA 1156 DDR3-13334gb Kingston ddr4 1333$1575*Dif. Intel AMD PHENOM II X6 1055T 2.8GHZ 125W 9MB AM3$544*VGA 1GB PCI-E Zotac gf GT240 Zone Edition DDR3 HDMI-DVI C/Lentes 3D $668


Muchas gracias por su tiempo espero que puedan ayudarme a hacer una buena elección.
Saludos Ras.


----------



## rascueso (Dic 1, 2010)

Otra vez sopa.
Ahora de otra casa de computadoras me pasaron este presupuesto. Cada vez estoy en mas dudas. Espero que alguien pueda ayudarme a elegir algo sustentable.


> MB MSI S775 P43T-C51 (placa madre)
> INTEL CORE I3 530 2,93GHZ 4MB GPU LGA1156 BOX
> (2 memorias de 2 gb) MEM SODIM 2 GB 1333 MHZ KINGSTON  ($ 1.890)
> 
> ...


----------



## angel36 (Dic 1, 2010)

bue antes que nada eso incluye gabinete nuevo y kit...osea gabinete fuente teclado muse y parlantes nuevos....o solo te cambian placa y micro......? y te dejan el gabinete viejo........


----------



## rascueso (Dic 1, 2010)

si pensaba cambiar solamente eso. dejar el gabinete, disco, grabadora. la fuente tmb la voy a tener que cambiar si le meto otra aceleradora creo. vos te comprarías algo de eso o por un poquito mas de plata encararías otra cosa?


----------



## angel36 (Dic 1, 2010)

lo que si haria es buscar mas precio..........pero hoy en dia es una locura......te ponen cualquier precio

busca otro proveedor aver que onda y compara.........los precios son de una sola casa verdad?
el recambio que te proponen no esta muy mal pero hay que buscar


----------



## rascueso (Dic 1, 2010)

es de 2 casas diferentes. el tema es que en mi ciudad es lo que hay y yo prefiero comprarla acá. el tema es que no se si vale la pena el cambio


----------



## angel36 (Dic 2, 2010)

tenes un micro de 2.8ghz buscate algo que corra un poquito mas 3ghz y busca una placa que luego soporte una actualizacion de micro por uno mas grande....(rapido) consulta con el vendedor...el que te inspire mas confianza
con 4gb de memoria mas la placa de video que tenes......vas a correr varios jueguitos.....jajaj

el micro core I5 650 ta bueno.....


----------



## rascueso (Dic 2, 2010)

gracias angel ahora voy a preguntar por ese micro. espero que no se valla muy caro.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 2, 2010)

jajaj en el mensaje Nº 2 ya lo tenes presupuestado


----------



## serock (Dic 2, 2010)

Hola, algo que me enseñaron, "depende para que la uses, es lo que necesitas gastar", si es para uso domestico (no juegos, etc) no hace salta que gastes demasiado, ahora si es para jugar, entonces tenes que invertir mucha plata, por que siempre te quedas corto de pc con los juegos.


----------



## angel36 (Dic 2, 2010)

claro! ademas al mes nomas ya hay un micro nuevo......asique no hay que darle mucha importancia


----------



## rascueso (Dic 2, 2010)

hola serock gracias por colaborar. Te cuento yo a la pc la uso para jugar de vez en cuando al call of duty o algún jego asi. Es tema es que el call 2 es el único que  tira mi pc actual. Tenia ganas de meterle alguno mas nuevo, imagínate hace 2 años ya que juego al mismo juego…  de memoria ya le doy… se de donde me salen los tipitos. Es un embole. saludos


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 2, 2010)

hola, me llego tu mp. Voy a tratar de ayudarte lo mas que pueda, te planteo unas preguntas para empezar asi vamos "puliendo" la cosa.
* Pensas armar una PC gamer por lo que veo, y el tema de la PC gamer es bastante delicado por algunas cosas que te voy a decir: 

*1.1*- Si queres una pc que sea un "caño" (como dicen ustedes) para jugar a todos los juegos  que quieras al "mango" vas a tener que gastar bastante plata. Para que te hagas una idea aca en Uruguay para armarte una PC gamer moderada tenes que gastarte almenos dos mil dolares (si dosmil = 2000 ) y eso comprando algunas cosas usadas de algun gamer que valla cambiando para "crecer".  Amodo de informacion, aca tenemos una web en donde los usuarios son la mayoria gamers y siempre se estan vendiendo cosas, todo bien cuidado y andando, la web es de confianza y los users tambien ademas se conocen casi todos (es todo de Uruguay).
*
1.2*- Si queres una PC para jugar alla cada tanto (osea para no vivir de ese vicio) y jugar a los ultimos juegos pero sin exagerar en el hardware ni en el costo tenes varias opciones, y eso va a depender de: tus gustos, preferencias y cuanto queres gastar.

Aclarado lo anterior te planteo las preguntas para tratar de orientarte y ayudarte a decidir:
*2.1*- Que procesador es de tu preferencia? INTEL o AMD ?

*2.2*- Teniendo la respuesta anterior, que marca de placa preferis?

*2.3*- La tarjeta de video (o vga o aceleradora) que vas a usar va a ser ATI o nVidia? aca vas       a tener que tener en cuenta el costo por rendimiento.

*2.4*- Si llegaras a usar dos aceleradoras tene en cuenta la marca que vas a comprar (ati o          nvidia) ya que para eso hay placas para cada modo y te explico: si usas dual ATI ese           modo se llama xfire y vas a tener que comprar una placa que soporte xfire, si usas dual       nvidia tu placa va a tener que soportar SLI que es el modo dual de nvidia.

*2.5*- Esta muy claro que la fuente que tenes no se va a bancar todo eso y vas a tener que  comprar una fuente de marca para que tu pc este segura, no podes usar una fuente generica ya que todo va a depender de la fuente y podes perder la inversion por no invertir unos pesos mas. No es lo mismo una fuente generica de supuestos "600w" (no son reales, son picos) que una fuente de marca de 600W que son reales efectivos.

*2.6*- El gabinete, todo eso no te va a entrar en un gabinete estandard ni de casualidad, ademas si invertis bastante vas a tener que lucir esa inversion con un gabinete. Vas a tener que comprar un gabinete de tipo "mid tower" (torre media) que son un poco mas espaciosos que los normales, con esto vas a garantizar dos cosas, 1 que entre dodo "comodo" y 2 que al estar todo en mas espacio la refrigeracion se va a dar mejor para los componentes.

*2.7*- Las memorias, DDR2 o DDR3? esto como la vga y el procesador va a estar tambien directamente ligado con la placa que elijas. Otra cosa kingston no es la mejor memoria, hay buenas memorias como G-SKILL o CORSAIR. 

Creo que es todo por ahora, si no te quedo claro alguno de los "tips" a tener en cuenta no dudes en consultar, y espero alguna respuesta de las preguntas que te hice para ir avanzando con el tema.

Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Dic 3, 2010)

Hola arubaro gracias por tu tiempo y por responder tan rápido.
Voy a tratar de responderte bien tus preguntas asi no te molesto tanto.

*1.1-*Me encantaría pero si gasto 2000 dolares mi jermu me ahorca con los cables de la fuente L.

*1.2-*Eso es lo que quiero para jugar cada tanto. Como dije antes.. si me tira el call 6 estoy echo.

*2.1*- Como preferir prefiero Intel.

*2.2*- Marca de placa madre mmm…. siempre tuve Intel pero prefiero dejarlo a tu criterio. 

*2.3*- La tarjeta de video tmb siempre tuve nVidia. Ahí me presupuestaron la _GT240 no se que tal es pero no me pareció cara. A lo mejor con 2 mangos mas puedo comprar otra mucho mejor. Que por eso quise preguntarte a vos. Para ser mas claro… la gt240 aca me cuesta $668 si vos me decís… pq no te gastas 100 mangos mas y te comprar la xxxx que es mucho mejor… ni lo dudo._

*2.4*- _Nono me parece que para tanto no. Una sola aceleradora y listo._

*2.5*- _Lo de la fuente esta claro.. de ultima le pido a mi señora tiene unas essen lindísimas jeje chiste chiste. No hablando en serio tengo claro el tema de la fuente leí en otro post que aconsejabas a alguien sobre tema fuente.._

*2.6*- _El tema del gabinete no lo puse porque no quería molestar demasiado pensé preguntar lo mas importante igual el que tengo es de los grandes pero ya ando viendo si encuentro alguno que me guste mas._

*2.7*- _El tema de las memorarías me parece que hay que ir por las ddr3 a esta altura. Y acá en mi ciudad en el negocio que me fían solamente hay Kingston pero voy a preguntar por esas otras que me decís vos._

_Todo respondido amigo! Después decime que me saque._
_Una vez mas te digo gracias loco de verdad. Saludos._


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 3, 2010)

ME parecen exelentes tus respuestas y mas porque coincidimos en algunos gustos, yo prefiero intel y nvidia tambien.
Para tirar el COD 6 no precisas tanto, yo lo juego con mi core 2 duo E6300, placa intel dg945lv @1.86GHz (es re chico) 1GB ddr2 600MHz y la mi mitica XFX 7800GXT (que para ser del 2005 tira muy lindo) sin problemas. ahora, ya salio el cod 7 y ahi me quede corto jeje. Pronto se viene el upgrade (cuando termine de gastar con mi otra hija que es la moto)
Averigua si tienen en el local la 9800GT, que aca sale un poquito mas que la gt240 y anda mas.

La placa si podes compra asus o msi que te dan muy buen rendimiento y te permiten hacer OC en el procesador y la memoria , la intel no te deja tocar nada (todas las frecuencias y los voltajes de stock)

La memoria compra kingston nomas si te tiras por ddr3 ya que unas de buena marca estan arriba de los 200 obamas, eso si la placa para ddr3 es un poco mas cara que la ddr2, y no creas que ddr2 es mala ya que hay muy buenas memorias de buen rendimiento de 800MHz y 1066mhz como las g-skill pi o corsair, pero lo dejo a tu gusto y bolsillo.

La fuente nose si ahi habra cooler master, o corsair o antec que son muy buenas y con 550W de esas marcas te da lo mas bien.

El procesador pensa bien cual vas a comprar, no te guies por si es i7 i3 i5 Q core2, guiate por el rendimiento, por ejemplo un buen core2 duo ca**a a ruedas a un i3 o i5 o un Q

Si te entra todo en el gabinete no compres otro, siempre y cuando tenga buena circulacion de aire.

Espero tu proximo mensaje, un saludo y a tus ordenes!


----------



## rascueso (Dic 3, 2010)

Asi que te gustan las 2 ruedas t*A*mb*IÉN*? Si jugas un rato al MotoGP no salgas a descargar con tu segunda hija después jeje.
Mañana mismo llamo al loco para preguntarle de la 9800, las marcas de la fuente.  lo que no me quedo claro fue lo del procesador no tengo idea cual elegir yo pensé en un i3 o algo 4 nucleos porque me pareció que al ser mas nuevo no tenia forma de errarle y de esto depende la placa madre tmb. Me gustaría si podes que me digas algún modelo como para que yo le pregunte y después te comento. 
Graxx una vez mas. saludos


----------



## rascueso (Dic 4, 2010)

amigo me surgio una duda mas. yo tengo un monitor samsung syncmaster 940nw y mirando en la pagina de NVIDIA la 9800GT tiene otro conector que no es igual al de mi monitor. estoy c***... con esa placa eh?


----------



## arubaro22 (Dic 5, 2010)

amigo no tenes de que preocuparte, la salida de video de la tarjeta es del tipo DVI (que es digital) , y tu monitor es VGA, pero en el pack que viene con la tarjeta te trae un adaptador de DVi a VGA ademas de un cable de super video o de componentes RGB para televisor. No vas a tener ningun problema.
Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Dic 5, 2010)

te olvidaste del procesador amigo


----------



## rascueso (Dic 7, 2010)

te parece un Q8400?


----------



## yepec (Dic 7, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> te parece un Q8400?



perdon por entrometerme, pero quisiera hacerte un pequeño comentario, si escoges ese procesador, tambien tendras que tomar en cuenta el socket de la mother board que elijas, ya que la tarjeta tambien tendra que ser intel, o alguna con socket LGA775.

Q8400
freq  2.66 ghz
fsb  1333
cache 4 mb
*socket LGA775*

con respecto de las memorias, preguntale a la persona del local si tiene o puede conseguir la linea hiperx, de kingston, ya que estas vienen en paks (2 X 1333= 4gb,  bus 1333, etc.) y tienen buenas prestaciones, ademas de que te podria resultar un poco mas barato.

saludos...


----------



## rascueso (Dic 7, 2010)

Hola yepec gracias por colaborar con mi pedido. Justamente hoy estuve en el local preguntando por la placa 9800GT que no la trae mas porque  es vieja me dijo así que voy a tener que comprar la GT240 y el tema del micro me voy a quedar con el i3 y la placa Intel dice que anda muy bien y me mostro una fuente de 700w . El lunes cuando le confirme el pedido le voy a preguntar lo de las memorias. Saludos. Ras


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 7, 2010)

Ya viste del lado AMD? Económico y Pwneador, algo como un X4 con Caché L3 y Chipset 880G, acompañado de una Vcard tipo GTS450/HD5750.

Saludos!

PS: Cual es el presupuesto máximo para la actualización?


----------



## Nilfred (Dic 7, 2010)

Veo que la queres para jugar.
Pasar de 2.8 GHz a 2.8 GHz por mas que sean mas cores no vas a ver diferencia ya que los juegos usan un solo core. Para mí, de micro estas bien, no vale la pena ir a 3,2 GHz tampoco, 3,4 GHz si.
De memoria estas corto, supongo que jugas en 32 bits, así que mas de 3 GiB no te va a reconocer, con 1 módulo DDR2-533/667/800/1066 de 2 GiB adicional ya estas.
¿De fuente como andamos?
Si no queres gastar 1000 ARS en una fuente fijate las ATI de la serie 5000 que consumen menos.

Sobre el tema de tu mujer, si no podes cambiarla, imprimí unos currículos para que presente en otro lado donde gane más y no se queje tanto. También podes hacerlo en cuotas mes por mes:
1º La fuente 80+ Gold con potencia de sobra para la placa de video que tenes en vista. Decile que ahorra energía. De hecho lo hace y lo notas en la factura de luz.
2º La memoria, este cambio a diferencia del anterior lo percibís en rendimiento. No es visible, así que no tenes porque informarle de esto.
3º La placa de video. Seguramente te vas a querer jactar de esto, asegurate de vender la anterior antes de informarle del cambio, porque seguro te va a preguntar cuanto te salió.
4º SSD PCIe para instalar tus juegos.
5º Micro 3,4+ GHz, 4 GiB DDR3 y placa acorde.
Anda armando un duplicado en caso de divorcio y separación de bienes gananciales... ¡Que no se quede con tu PC!


----------



## El_Mago_ (Dic 8, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> Hola gente recurro a ustedes para que me ayuden en la elección de hardware para actualizar mi pc. A continuación voy a poner la pc que tengo actualmente y después el presupuesto que me pasaron. Yo no tengo ni la mas minima idea de esto y tengo miedo que me metan el perro ejeje por eso acudo a ustedes. La voy a usar para jugar de vez en cuando… desde ya muchas graciasss.
> Cpu que tengo ahora.
> Cpu presupuesto.
> 
> ...



Soy amante de las pcs y experto amigo
1<< Los precios que pusiste son en dólares??  Si son en dólares te están superestafando si son en pesos mexicanos están excelentes.
2<< Yo escogería la core i3 con 4gb de ram?? Porque??
3<< intel es mejor a muchas marcas y de las que tienen un precio-beneficio muy alto, me limito a describir las caract*ERÍSTICAS* para no hace tan largo el tema.
4<< con una dual core 2.5ghz 2gb de ram(es la que uso) puedes correr sin prob*LEMAS* premiere cs5, photoshop cs5, adobe au 3 por mencionar algunos pesados.
5<< si lo que quieres es mejorar la reacción y la vel*OCIDAD* hay un gran secreto¡¡---la dif*ERENCIA* de 2gb y4gb de ram no se nota porque??
Porque los soft aún no están diseñados para correr a tan grandes vel*OCIDADES*, ni siquiera los de 64 bits, las líneas de código en cada sotf deben estar muy bien optimizadas cosa que las compañías aún no han logrado. Ten en cuenta que después de 3 gb de ram pasa a ser 64bits y por lo tanto el procesador como los soft tienen que soportar 64 bits tamb*IÉN *la mother.
4<<<el otro gran secreto es el sist*EMA* operativo<<win xp sp3 ocupa 250mb de puro s.o, win 7 500mb y vista ni lo menciono porque es una basura. A que voy con esto??
5<< Yo modifico s.o mi win xp sp3 corre con 75 mb de RAM y win 7 lo pude opt a 230 mb de RAM<< porque insisto en esto??
Porque cuando instalas soft la mem*ORIA* consumida aumenta en xp hasta 400 y en win 7 hasta 700mb de RAM más los procesos que hacen más lento al procesador¡¡¡
6<< hay muchos win desatendidos por la red y la verdad  he probado cientos  y me han decepcionado, de todos el único que te recomiendo son  los d*E* bj y el mío claro jajaaja
7<< si eres gamer o editas videos o gráficos profesionalmente está muy bien el  corel i3 con 4gb de RAM sobrado. Claro que con una tarjeta de video nvidia de 1gb económica (lograras resultados profesionales te lo prometo)
Si eres usuario casero estás loco¡¡¡ si solo usas ofice,internet y messenger¡¡¡
8<<el corazón de todo es tu procesador y pues no se para que quieras la pc pero aquí están mis consejos.
9<< por motivos de principios no he subido mis Windows a internet porque me mola que los cibercafés reparen pcs con win que no les pertenecen y se crean los superhackers si subo mi win sería un suicidio para mí ya que todos los usarían de mala forma y además sirve para que mis clientes queden satisfechos con mi so¡¡ solo con el mío jajaja
Pues estos son mis consejos me despido y suerte con tu pc, cualquier duda con gusto responderé. Saludos


----------



## rascueso (Dic 8, 2010)

Una vez mas gracias a todos por colaborar!Nilfred antes que nada te cuento un detalle que no mencione. hace 3 meses me compre una notebook Samsung R528 pantalla HD LED de 16.9. Tipo de CPU       Mobile DualCore Intel Pentium, 2200 MHz (11 x 200)Nombre del motherboard          Samsung R528/R728Chipset del motherboard            Intel Cantiga GL40Memoria del sistema    4028 MB  (DDR3-1066 DDR3 SDRAM)Tipo de BIOS      Phoenix (03/25/10)Placa de video  Mobile Intel(R) 4 Series Express Chipset Family  (1833272 KB)Tamaño total     465.8 GB (401.3 GB libre)Gaste una moneda importante en esta ahora se entiende pq me va a querer matar?Una cosita mas Nilfred… me parece ami o la tenes muy muy clara para disimular las compras? Será que a vos también te tienen cagand….. jajaja
Ziklonrecords gracias por tus recomendaciones. Voy a encarar el i3 numas total si sobra maquina nunca esta de mas. Estaba pensando tmb en usar un aparto de esos que podes tener 2 cpu conectados y usar el mismo monitor teclado y mouse para las 2 pc asi dejo prendida descargando todo el dia otra pc viejita que tengo y cuando quiero ponerme a boludear uso esta y la otra sigue su tarea. Andan bien esos aparatos o traen problemas?


----------



## yepec (Dic 8, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> me voy a quedar con el *i3 *y la placa Intel dice que anda muy bien y me mostro una fuente de 700w ....



solo quisiera comentarte una cosita mas,  los procesadores I3 tienen tres numeros despues del modelo es decir ejemplo I3 *530*: 

freq:   2.93 gkz
tread  4
cache  4 mb
socket LGA1156

los ultimos tres numeros son importantes tanto en las caracteristicas del procesador, como en el costo.

como lo comenta tacatomon la marca AMD tiene buenos procesadores con un costo beneficio muy considerables, pero en gustos de marcas uno mismo tiene la ultima palabra y la decision final.

pd. checa de que capacidad es la tarjeta de video que te estan vendiendo es decir si es de 512 mb o de 1gb y lo de la tarjeta madre podrias invertir un poco en una buena mother board (claro si es que la tienen en el local, lnea o modelo no te lo comento, ya que existen varios modelo y diferentes precios) lo comento por que si en un futuro quieres hacerle una actualizacion mas, puedas reutilizar la mother

saludos...


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2010)

Y es que no se ha dado cuenta que puede adquirir 6 Cores Pwneadores para lo que se ofrezca por menos que un Intel de gama alta...

Buenooo, Saludos!


----------



## rascueso (Dic 8, 2010)

_Este es amigo yepec_
_CPU INTEL CORE I3 540 3.06GHZ 4M GPU LGA MB INTEL DH55TC M-ATX LGA 1156 DDR3-1333
4gb Kingston ddr4 1333_
_Anda lindo este?_
_El tema de amd mm…. No se siempre tuve intel y cambie las pc pq quedaban chicas nunca renegué. _
_Y el video es esta_
_*VGA 1GB PCI-E Zotac gf GT240 Zone Edition DDR3 HDMI-DVI C/Lentes 3D 
$668_

Tocatomon me estas hablando en arameo. Yo no entiendo nada de esto.


----------



## Tacatomon (Dic 8, 2010)

Algo como Esto

http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/63333.html

Con esto

http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/63843.html

mas una Vcard GTS450/HD5750 (Si alarga el presupuesto GTX460!!!)

Y seguro que no habrá ningún problema.


----------



## yepec (Dic 8, 2010)

rascueso dijo:


> _Este es amigo yepec_
> _CPU INTEL CORE I3 540 3.06GHZ 4M GPU LGA MB INTEL DH55TC M-ATX LGA 1156 DDR3-1333
> 4gb Kingston ddr4 1333_
> _Anda lindo este?..._



el porcasador es bueno, la tarjeta madre te puede soportar incluso a los porcesadores I7-XXX, lo que tienes que tomar en cuenta es que las ranuras (slots) de las memorias son DDR3 y de ahi partir para que tomes en cuenta que tipo de memoria RAM tienes que ponerle, por lo que te entiendo pretendes ponerle DDR4?,

¿ de que si anda lindo ? eso solo tu lo vas a comprobar comparandolo con tu anterior equipo 

desde mi gusto particular esta muy bien el combo que te pretendes armar

lo que te quiere decir tacatomon, es que con el precio de ese procesador, podrias comprar un procesador AMD X2 555 con 6 gb de RAM y con una freq 3.2 ghz, y te saldria un poco mas economico, pero en fin, tu gusto por intel nadie te lo va a quitar.

pd. espero no parecerte desagradable, pero, trata de evitar el escribir con mayusculas o con letras grandes, por que eso esta mal bisto en el foro,

cualquier otra cosa o duda aqui estamos, para ayudarte en lo que se pueda.


saludos...



Tacatomon dijo:


> Con esto
> 
> http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/63843.html



hola tacatomon en este caso,  yo preferiria una tarjeta gigabyte 880GM-USB3 

http://www.pcenlinea.com/mp/68757.html 

saludos...


----------

